# Help with Planning an RV trip for two weeks



## ran gelberg (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi everyone
3 of my friends and I are trying to go on an Rv trip on July for 2 weeks
Its gonna be our first time doing it and I understood that there's a lot of different possibilities to choose from.
I'd like your help with suggestions of how to make the trip.
we are 4 friends. we mostly want to see nature and cool places during the trip. our time frame is two weeks for the trip.  and our budjet is between 3000-4500$.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 20, 2017)

Lot of unknown here LOL.  Do yo have a rv? Where are you going?  Would help to know where you are leaving from.


----------



## ran gelberg (Mar 20, 2017)

well, wer'e renting the rv
and we pretty flexlible with the pick up and drop off as long its a good routh and a good trip for us with the RV


----------



## ran gelberg (Mar 20, 2017)

we can take it from florida or even from navada
any good place to rent and start the trip


----------



## C Nash (Mar 21, 2017)

Well lots to see in either.  Fl has the space center, keys, Everglades, State Parks where you can see Mantees, great Beaches, Blue Angles fly out of Pensacola and a great air museum there.  Nevada  out west the sights or unlimited from deserts to mountains.  With just 2 weeks most any place you go will be full of things to do and see.  If you a


----------



## SCcamper (Mar 22, 2017)

Your inquiry in any RV forum is quite difficult to answer. There are a lot of RV travelers that have been to every state, all CDN provinces and Mexico. 

Me and my wife were full time RV travelers for more than 5 years. During that time we traveled to all 48 connecting states and 5 CDN provinces. 

We never had time limits and don’t know very much about scheduling them. 

For a two week journey in the month of July you would surely have to make reservations to insure parking is available along the way.

I’m pretty sure you could start in Rochester, NY and make it to Burlington, VT in two weeks with wonderful stopping places like Brennan Beach RV Resort, Niagara Falls, Alexandra Bay, (1000 islands), the wonderful state parks along the St Lawrence, a visit to the Akwesasne Mohawk Casino Resort near the bridge into Canada, then over to Hero Island, VT with a visit to the University of VT at Burlington and maybe a ride across Lake Champlain on a ferry boat. Times up.


----------

